# Ohio Temperatures Conversion Chart



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 3, 2005)

@+70 degrees:
Texans turn on the heat and unpack the thermal underwear.
People in Ohio go swimming in the rivers.

@+60 degrees:
North Carolinians try to turn on the heat.
People in Ohio plant gardens.

@+50 degrees:
Californians shiver uncontrollably.
People in Ohio sunbathe.

@+40 degrees:
Italian & English cars won't start.
People in Ohio drive with the windows down.

@+32 degrees:
Distilled water freezes.
Lake Erie water gets thicker.

@+20 degrees:
Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves and wooly hats.
People in Ohio throw on a flannel shirt.

@+15 degrees:
Philadelphia landlords finally turn up the heat.
People in Ohio have the last cookout before it gets cold.

@+10 degrees:
People in Miami all die.
People in Ohio take a last swim before winterizing the pool.

@0 degrees:
Californians fly to Mexico.
People in Ohio get out their winter coats.

@-10 degrees:
Hollywood disintegrates.
Ohio Girl Scouts are selling cookies door to door.

@-25 degrees:
Polar Bears begin to evacuate the Arctic.
Ohio Boy Scouts postpone winter survival training until it gets cold enough.

@-30 degrees:
Mount St. Helens freezes.
People in Ohio rent some videos.

@-40 degrees:
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
Buckeyes get frustrated because they can't thaw the keg.

@-45 degrees:
Microbial life no longer survives on dairy products.
Ohio cows complain about farmers with cold hands.

@-60 degrees:
All atomic motion stops (absolute zero on the Kelvin scale).
People in Ohio start saying "Cold 'nuff for ya?". 

@-100 degrees:
Hell freezes over.
The Browns win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh no...and im going to Ohio in May... *shivers*


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 3, 2005)

People from Ohio remind me of most Danes, it seems like a national pastime to go wandering in the woods as soon as it freezes, I go inside and lock the doors...


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm from ohio....

I didn't EEVEN get close to a coat the first 2 years here in the UK!


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 3, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> I'm from ohio....
> 
> I didn't EEVEN get close to a coat the first 2 years here in the UK!


Neither do most of us from the North East, if you aren't walking around in a vest on your way to a nightclub on New Years Eve then you must be "nesh"...
We can recognise the outsiders by the size of their NE...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 3, 2005)

Randy, I like it. Many fit REAL close to home   .

May should be good weather. I do use the word "Should be". Last year during my birthday I had to give one of my friends a sweatshirt while we were cooking out on the grill. Who knew it was going to be that cold on my birthday/mothers day weekend  . It was too cold to stand in t-shirts. Damned Ohio weather anyway.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> @+70 degrees:
> Texans turn on the heat and unpack the thermal underwear.
> People in Ohio go swimming in the rivers.


This one is so true!  I move from CT to New Mexico, right on the Texas border, and it is in the 70's here and people have the mini-space heaters on in there offices, this is in addition to the heat in the building.  I haven't even pulled out a jacket since moving here over a year ago.


----------



## bignick (Apr 3, 2005)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> This one is so true!  I move from CT to New Mexico, right on the Texas border, and it is in the 70's here and people have the mini-space heaters on in there offices, this is in addition to the heat in the building.  I haven't even pulled out a jacket since moving here over a year ago.



Ohio...please...

I walked to class the other morning in shorts and flip flops...it was in the 30's


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 3, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Ohio...please...
> 
> I walked to class the other morning in shorts and flip flops...it was in the 30's


One of my cousins used to live in Minnesota (Fergus Falls, wherever that is) and he always said Ohio winters are worse.  Finally moved to Florida.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't blame him a bit for moving. 

Only in Ohio could it rain, sleet, then snow and the very next day have it warm up enough to melt all of that garbage whilist being somewhat descent.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 3, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't blame him a bit for moving.
> 
> Only in Ohio could it rain, sleet, then snow and the very next day have it warm up enough to melt all of that garbage whilist being somewhat descent.


 
 Apparently you have never been to Siskiyou County in Northern California.... thats an everyday occurance.  While on the topic of weather annomolies some one explain how it can snow when there are no clouds and the sun is out (this is why i transfered schools, snow in mid april was depressing)?




> @+50 degrees:
> Californians shiver uncontrollably.


 Hey now I spent the better part of last night and early this morning at the beach with friends from the dorms... I didnt start shivering until it was about 47 degrees....


 -Josh


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 3, 2005)

Never been to California but sure would like to.


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 4, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> @+20 degrees:
> Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves and wooly hats.
> People in Ohio throw on a flannel shirt.


 This is absolutly NOT true.

 We do this when it hits +40 degrees.....


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 4, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Apparently you have never been to Siskiyou County in Northern California.... thats an everyday occurance.  While on the topic of weather annomolies some one explain how it can snow when there are no clouds and the sun is out (this is why i transfered schools, snow in mid april was depressing)?


I don't know about rain, but I've been outside when it's so cold in Ohio, it's "snowing" because the moisture is coalescing from air and freezing while the sun is shining bright and no clouds, just as you said.  

What irritates me is that we get a litteral blizzard one day, and enough heat and sun to melt it off and wear shorts all day the next.  Dangit, PICK A SEASON ALREADY!!!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 4, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> @-100 degrees:
> Hell freezes over.


 
Its not too far off base!  When I was living in Ohio February was our best time of year to enjoy an outdoor jacuzzi.  25 degrees is perfect hot-tubbin' weather.  I reccomend to people who live in tropical/sub tropical climates to enjoy that simple pleasure if they ever get the chance.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 4, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I don't know about rain, but I've been outside when it's so cold in Ohio, it's "snowing" because the moisture is coalescing from air and freezing while the sun is shining bright and no clouds, just as you said.
> 
> What irritates me is that we get a litteral blizzard one day, and enough heat and sun to melt it off and wear shorts all day the next. Dangit, PICK A SEASON ALREADY!!!


Remember the winter of 1999?  That was brutal.  In Bowling Green we got 3 feet of snow that ended up covered with freezing rain.  A light person could walk over the top and not sink into it. An inch of ice covered every surface, cars were absolutely inaccessable due to essentially being encased in an iceblock.  It was loads of fun!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 4, 2005)

Wasn't that the year that it reached -20 and below. I seem to remember a -34 and my car barely being able to start. Plus I remember really freezing my **** off.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 4, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Wasn't that the year that it reached -20 and below. I seem to remember a -34 and my car barely being able to start. Plus I remember really freezing my **** off.


With wind chill I think it was into the negatives.  My old Jeep didn't have a chance.  It was a jeepsicle.


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2005)

Over the weekend I was riding in the back of a pick up truck when it hit 40 degrees here.  People thought that I was going fo freeze or something.  It was really pleasant.


----------



## kid (Apr 4, 2005)

i help my buddy at his used car lot and two winters ago he had to pick up a car at this bargain lot or it was going to get towed so i offered to drive it for him.  when we got there he hands me gloves a ski mask and sunglasses,and the keys.  So i go ver to the car and its wind sheild has a whole in it the size of a bowling ball right infront of the steering wheel.  Without complaint i drove it 30 miles heat cranked it was f#*&^@ cold let me tell you.  i would guess arouynd 14 without the wind chill.  i drove a car for him the next summer and the winds wouldn't go down and it han no AC and it was sitting in the sun baking all day drove that about 30 miles.


kid


----------



## bignick (Apr 4, 2005)

the coldest I can remember is a -90 windchill...


----------



## pesilat (Apr 4, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> @+70 degrees:
> Texans turn on the heat and unpack the thermal underwear.
> People in Ohio go swimming in the rivers.



LOL.

I grew up in central Indiana - which has similar weather to central OH - then lived in Dayton for 5 or 6 years before moving to TX for a year and a half. One day in early December in TX - it was in the upper 40s or lower 50s - I walked into a convenience store wearing shorts, sandals and a t-shirt. Everyone else was wearing winter coats. The cashier looked at me and said, "My god! Don't you realize it's winter!?" I said, "Not where I'm from. This is still late summer or early fall weather for me." I got a lot of strange looks in TX.

Mike


----------



## donald (Apr 4, 2005)

Well like they say. If you don't like the weather in Cleveland(Ohio). Just wait a minute... It snowed like crazy 4/02/05, and 2 days before that we hit the high 50's, and better. 

By His Grace,
1st John 1:9


----------



## pesilat (Apr 4, 2005)

donald said:
			
		

> Well like they say. If you don't like the weather in Cleveland(Ohio). Just wait a minute... It snowed like crazy 4/02/05, and 2 days before that we hit the high 50's, and better.
> 
> By His Grace,
> 1st John 1:9



LOL. Yup. We had the same saying in IN - if you don't like the weather, don't worry ... it'll change in a couple of minutes.

And my wife & I saw some of that snow you guys got. We were up in Canada and on our way back on 4/3. Just east of Erie we ran into what I assume was the same storm that passed through Cleveland on 4/2. It was _not fun_. It took us about 3 hours to drive 6 miles down I-90 W. We stopped at a truck stop. My wife wound up hip deep in a drift and fell 2 or 3 times getting into the restaurant. We sat down and ordered food and as they were about to cook our order the power went out. We grabbed some stuff - majorly sub par stuff, I might add - off the buffet before it cooled down but it didn't really do us right. Then we got back in the car - I love 4 wheel drive - and hit the road. We made it to I-79 S at Erie and within an hour we were out of the snow and the roads were clear. By the time we reached Pittsburgh the sky was blue and the sun was shining. We had expected to get back to Louisville by 7 or 8 PM on 4/3. Instead, we got home at about 2 AM on 4/4 and both of us had stuff to do in the morning today so neither of us wound up getting much sleep.

Mike


----------



## Adept (Apr 5, 2005)

lol, all this talk of degrees in Faranheit is confusing. Us antipodean types get a major shock to the system if the temperature drops below zero C. On the plus side though, we cope well with the 45 degree summer days. Heck, winter in Sydney last year was warmer than Summer somewhere in the US (forget the name of the place).


----------

